# TV-Karte Aber welche?



## Sniperkiller (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
 ich hab vor mir eine DVB-S Tv-Karte zuzulegen. Leider hab ich von TV-Karten keine Ahnung und wollt deshalb fragen welche ihr mir empfehlen könnt (sollte nich mehr wie 120€ kosten). Hab mir mal folgende angeschaut:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=47801&item=5191760725&rd=1
 Hab ihn verschiedenen Zeitschriften und Foren gelesen, dass die nich schlecht sein soll. 
 Was meint ihr? Oder welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

